

Startup Ideas I Would Fund (I'm a Teenager) - jjets718
http://bitplace.blogspot.com/2011/09/startup-ideas-i-would-fund.html

======
brackin
Interesting post, here's some replies to your problems/ideas.

Problem 1, (Bad Teachers): I don't think this is a startup idea? But a thought
and something that school districts should test and maybe address. There is
ratemyteachers.com which does this to an extent.

Problem 2, (Motivate students with motivational material): Don't really
understand this one? I'm sure there's lots of blogs out there with tips for
students to stay motivated and lots of tips from teachers about this.

Problem 3, (Students can't code): I'd love for every student (including me) to
have had the opportunity to learn to code in school. It may be too much of a
niche, I don't know but I do know that at least HTML is taught in the UK.
Which isn't much of a start. Not sure how a startup could fit into this
equation. Maybe a campaign to push this.

Also I don't think most students have the $100 to spend on such courses. At
least the students I know. But you're right, more startups like Codecademy
should help people learn to code.

Problem 4, Twitter Analytics: Only Twitter could much of what you talk about
(where people find you), I suppose Bit.ly already do this to an extent if you
use Bit.ly. There's also Crowdboost an awesome YC startup which does a load of
Twitter analytics.

Problem 5, Website creation with Google Integration: You could do all of this
with tools from Google in Google sites. Although you're right that having a
well designed site is important. I guess things like ThemeForest or hiring a
freelancer (can be expensive) help. Even using Wordpress which is pretty
flexible for those on a budget.

~~~
jjets718
Hey, thanks for the comment! I'm not sure how to solve the problem of
motivating students. An idea that popped into my mind was a blog of some sort,
but looking back that's not a very good solution. For problem 5, I felt as if
though having a onepagerapp.com for those professionals would make sense. To
me, teaching kids to code in school isn't really a niche market. Not every
school would recognize the value of having students well-versed with
programming/computer science, but I feel like having this course as a way to
incorporate web development into the curriculum without having to hire too
many teachers makes sense. Thanks again for commenting!

~~~
brackin
Someone I know was working on a kind of About.me for professionals, to create
simple one page sites. I think this is an interesting market.

